# WARNING - Battery Exploded



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

I had the most frightening experience yesterday and just wanted to warn all you fellow MH's.

I collected my MH from storage on Saturday afternoon, all is well, started first time and I have owned the MH for 18 months. I was told the battery was new when I purchased it and it has never let me down once. Even when it was laid up over winter, started first time when it was left for over 4 months (I do have solar and a Sterling Auxillary Battery Charger/Maintainer fitted which keeps the van battery topped up)

Anyway went to MH on Sunday morning to load it up and wanted to move it away from garage door so got in and tried to start it. All I got was a clicking noise from the starter motor. I know this to be most likely a flat battery but my control panel showed a voltage of 12.6v but when I turned the ignition to position 1 (just before starting) it dropped straight to 10.3v, which indicated either a short in the circuit or a faulty cell in the battery.

Anyway I called the AA out and they were with me in 20 minutes. The AA man tested the battery and initially said the battery was fine but then the tester said replace battery. He then got his jumper pack out of his van and connected it and asked me to try and start the MH. As I turned the key and the engine began to turn over and then there was an almighty BANG and the AA man was kneeling right in front of the MH and he was showered in all battery acid, all over his face and hands. The shock threw him backwards and he ran towards his van and started pouring eye wash stuff all over his face. When I got out of the van he was just laid on thee floor near his van pouring the eye stuff all over his face.

I dialled 999 and 2 ambulances arrived within 3 minutes, then I had another 2 AA patrol men here too. Looked like a scene from a motorway accident!

We all read about batteries exploding but never think it will happen but it does, so please be careful.

Anyway the 3rd AA man replaced the battery and fitted a brand new one and all is ok. I had a phone call from the AA Area Manager yesterday thanking me for calling the ambulance and he said the patrol man was ok.

See pics of the exploded battery! The cell nearest the negative terminal just exploded and blew the top of the battery off and all the side was cracked open.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Possibly a failed cell link in the battery igniting oxygen/hydrogen mixture inside, that or a spark from the jumper leads doing the same to gases outside the vents.

The 'problem' with using jumper packs is that there is a huge current flow at the time of starting, so if the contacts are not that good, you get a spark.

I prefer using another vehicle to get a charge into the old battery first and see if that gets it going.

Peter


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I suspect that the AA will have to involve the HSE since the accident occurred at work for the patrol, at the very least they will have to complete an accident report since the hospital was involved.

Thanks for the warning - not a pleasant experience and I am mindful of the horrible nature of sulphuric acid burns on skin - as shown by the recent cowardly attacks on the two teenagers in Zanzibar. The after effects of such injuries last for ever and there will always be scars left so his actions of going for the eye wash may well have saved his sight.

If such a thing ever occurs the *immediate *first aid treatment is copious quantities of fresh running water from the centre of the burn outwards and that needs to continue for *at least 20 minutes *and in the case of alkali burns even longer. If the splash is into the eye, wash the eye with that side lower so that the diluted chemical is washed off and not into the other eye.

Sorry to have to add this last bit since what happened was unpleasant enough but the treatment you supplied was first-rate - well done for the 999 call. Very definitely warranted.

Thanks for the warnings about using jump leads too - I know they can deliver a high current but had not really realised the side-effects such things could have....... 

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Very nasty experience for all involved but well done on prompt action.

Dave

Some good points from your first aid knowledge.

You did say jump 'leads' but the OP said the AA used a jumper 'pack' and from what Peter wrote it iis this which can cause a bigger problem.

My thinking is that the use of jumper leads will only give the current produced by the piggy-back vehicle battery/alternator, so should be safer. 

Peter can you confirm that?

Geoff


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

I assume that it is to protect against this that the Fiat Ducato X250 has jump lead points in the engine compartment well away from the battery? Is this now true of other makes?

Safariboy


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

safariboy said:


> I assume that it is to protect against this that the Fiat Ducato X250 has jump lead points in the engine compartment well away from the battery? Is this now true of other makes?
> 
> Safariboy


Possibly but just as likely that it would not be convenient to put them anywhere else when the battery is under the floor of the cab.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

safariboy said:


> I assume that it is to protect against this that the Fiat Ducato X250 has jump lead points in the engine compartment well away from the battery? Is this now true of other makes?
> 
> Safariboy


The Renault Master from 2007 on also has separate jump lead points. Now I know why!

Colin


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

and the Citroen Xsara Picasso but the battery is in an impossible position anyway and needs seats removed to access it.... grrr.... all extra work for the French labour force methinks.....

Dave


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I would not like that to happen in our Transit - the engine battery is underneath the driver's seat!

Well done on the emergency reactions.

Water, water everywhere in such circumstances.

I bet the HSA will now recommend complete chemical protection suits be worn with decontamination facilities to hand.

Well perhaps just goggles!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

HI.

Is this why when attaching jump leads they say put the ? Lead on first.. I can never remember.. Doh!...

Ray.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I carry a printed/laminated card with the instructions on what to connect/disconnect in which order.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

pippin said:


> I carry a printed/laminated card with the instructions on what to connect/disconnect in which order.


HI.

I see you haven't your card with you otherwise you would have told me which way you do it..

Ray.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It is in the MH - somewhere!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

pippin said:


> It is in the MH - somewhere!


HI.

Go on admit it you are as daft as me and can't remember.

Ray


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

camallison said:


> The Renault Master from 2007 on also has separate jump lead points. Now I know why!
> 
> Colin


Where are these points please?


----------



## Dibbles1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Very glad the patrolman was ok.

Debbie


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Glad the guy and you were ok.
Just shows it can happen even with fully trained people.

Bear in mind this when putting fuses in the leasiure battery box.

Phill


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

nicholsong said:


> You did say jump 'leads' but the OP said the AA used a jumper 'pack' and from what Peter wrote it iis this which can cause a bigger problem.
> My thinking is that the use of jumper leads will only give the current produced by the piggy-back vehicle battery/alternator, so should be safer.Geoff


It wouldn't make any difference Geoff. You would be jumping from 12v batteries in both cases.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

BillCreer said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > You did say jump 'leads' but the OP said the AA used a jumper 'pack' and from what Peter wrote it iis this which can cause a bigger problem.
> ...


I understood that Peter (Lsterdiesel) was implying that the Jumper Packs are pushing out far more amps.

Maybe Peter will get back to clarify - when he has had his tea 

Geoff


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

Where do you jump start the x250 fiat from then?

Do you not need to go near the battery under the floor?

Scary experience that


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

chiefwigwam said:


> Where do you jump start the x250 fiat from then?
> 
> Do you not need to go near the battery under the floor?
> 
> Scary experience that


As per the handbook, see below


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Has a similar experience about ten years ago.
A standby genny (50kva) where I worked was overdue its monthly run, in fact it had been forgotten for probably six months or more. Despite being on the trickle charge from the main control panel the battery was flat and could only 'click' the starter solenoid.
We connected jump leads from one of the company vehicles, went inside to press the start button on the control panel and the battery (of the genny) promptly exploded.
Luckily the chap standing by the genny was out of harms way. The theory at the time was the battery went dry from the trickle charge. 
It is interesting the it only exploded when an attempt to start the genny was made after a good battery was connected by jump leads.

Over to you Clive :wink:


----------

